# charge pipe



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

where would i get a charge pipe for my ga16de t28 turbo?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK PLEASE do some research on how a turbo setup works. Research involves reading posts, looking at pictures of setups, and searching other wensites to figure out how a turbocharger works and what is required to make it work properly. If you do this research and understand what is involved then you can build a proper setup. 

There is nothing wrong with being new and wanting to learn, but there is an issue with NOT researching and making a post for every question when you haven't researched. 

As for a charge pipe, which charge pipe? there is charge piping and you will have to have it MADE for your particular setup.


----------

